# atacontrol(8) doesn't change SATA mode



## Prolixium (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi - 

I'm trying to debug an issue with SATA drives becoming 'detached' on a 7.0-RELEASE-p9 box (bug report here).  One thing I'm trying is to change the mode from SATA300 to SATA150 with atacontrol(8).  However, for some reason the mode doesn't change:


```
(dax:10:03)# atacontrol mode ad12
current mode = SATA300
(dax:10:03)# atacontrol mode ad12 SATA150
current mode = SATA300
(dax:10:03)# atacontrol mode ad12        
current mode = SATA300
```

Is atacontrol not able to change the SATA mode on-the-fly, or is it possibly erroring out and not telling me?

Here are the disks:


```
(dax:10:04)# atacontrol list
ATA channel 2:
    Master:      no device present
    Slave:       no device present
ATA channel 3:
    Master:      no device present
    Slave:       no device present
ATA channel 4:
    Master:  ad8 <WDC WD3200AAKS-00B3A0/01.03A01> Serial ATA II
    Slave:       no device present
ATA channel 5:
    Master:      no device present
    Slave:       no device present
ATA channel 6:
    Master: ad12 <WDC WD2500JS-00NCB1/10.02E02> Serial ATA II
    Slave:       no device present
ATA channel 7:
    Master:      no device present
    Slave:       no device present
ATA channel 8:
    Master:      no device present
    Slave:       no device present
ATA channel 9:
    Master:      no device present
    Slave:       no device present
```

Thanks!

- Mark


----------



## tingo (Feb 16, 2009)

Are you sure that atacontrol(8) can change SATA modes at all?
According to the man page, only PATA modes are supported...


----------



## Prolixium (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeah, it doesn't mention anything with regard to changing SATA modes - but the absense of an error from atacontrol led me to believe it might be possible.. 

If not atacontrol - is there anything else can be used to change the SATA mode via software?

- Mark


----------

